# Name the baby mini donk



## LuckyRVT

This is our newest addition to the farm...ok ok he wont be here for a month! Any name suggestions??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Felix
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

All donkeys have to be named Eeyore. Didn't you know? Eeyore1, Eeyore2, Eeyore3... LOL


----------



## dommycob

I completly agree;-) ^

Henry
Brandy
Shandy
Mouse
Densil
He's very cute :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Charlie.


----------



## Clydesdale lover

Poncho


----------



## smrobs

CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, no idea on names though.

More pictures are an absolute must when you get him home.


----------



## littrella

He looks like the character from Lelo & Stitch! Congrats on your new baby long ears!


----------



## WesternRider

Apachee


----------



## stevenson

he is too cute.. I would name him pepe . the caption for that pic should read.. got your nose..


----------



## Dustbunny

It would be a lot easier to offer name suggestions if he were in my barn. : )


----------



## Saddlebag

Wait until he's been home for a while then a name will come to you, one that suits his donkinality.


----------



## WesternRider88

He's so cute!!!!  I don't have any name suggestions though.


----------



## Falcor74

Shrek, lol (since Donkey was Shrek's sidekick)


----------



## waresbear

He looks like Burrito, Burt for short.


----------



## Northernstar

Benjamin


----------



## paintmefree

Number 7. Lol showing my age.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrstorres2566

Alexander, because he reminds me of the boy who was turned into a donkey in Pinocchio. The boys name was Alexander. I would probably call him Alex for short.


----------



## ParaIndy

Maybe you could name him after my donkey, Grady (pronounced like gr-AID-ee).


----------



## Saddlebag

Don Key


----------



## LaceyLou

waresbear said:


> He looks like Burrito, Burt for short.


I like "Burrito"! Funny and cute.


----------



## SammysMom

Oh my gosh, he is sooo cute!!! I LOVE "Burrito" for him. Precious.


----------



## rideverystride

I too adore the name Burrito. He is SOOO cute .


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How can something be that cuuuuuuute?!

Burrito is such a cute name, it also means little Donkey and a mexican wrap all in one... haha!


----------



## franknbeans

I like Burrito too! Then you can get another and name it what a friend did-Nacho. 
;-)


----------



## LuckyRVT

He is still not here yet...but i can see him anytime.  maybe this will bring some more names to the table to concider...but most importantly make all your hearts melt! (hes the tiny one, other is his mom) :clap:


----------



## LuckyRVT

sorry for some of them being crooked...appearantly thats how they appear when off an iphone?


----------



## flytobecat

Aww, I like Burrito


----------



## ryster2000

Perry

Fox

Milk dud

Logan

Silo


----------



## Chessie

I agree, the name Burrito is fantastic. Funny whimsical, and adorable all rolled into one.


----------



## LuckyRVT

I realized I never told you what we ended up naming him! We named him Merlin (Houdini was over used) since he has arrived he has escaped (crawled?) under the gate to get to the horse, and gotten out of his stall by opening the door several times...to also get to the horse. He is mischievous for sure! Now they are best of friends


----------



## Impressa

*adorable!*

looks so cute! Our mini donkey roams free but trust that he lets the horses out of their stalls. We have to use a lead line around the gates now because he got really good with the assists.


----------



## SueC

We have a donkey called "Don Quixote" - theoretically short-named "Otee" ("Donkey - Otee", haha). My husband's idea, he does love a pun.

"Burrito" is kind of cute. And then he could have a girl donkey friend called "Burrita" - no?


----------



## DanisMom

Donkey Otie (Don Quixote)
Poncho


----------

